# Walk in tub



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok guys I'm about to plan a job for my wifes grandma and she is getting on a bit and we are worried about her getting in and out of the tub. We have been looking at some different brands that range from $1500 to $7000 but I have never installed these type tubs so have zero experience with the brands. Any one have any advice on these type of tubs. What to look out for on them and any features worth having?


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

We did a job last year about this time with a walk in tub, standard installation. There are some tubs now with 2 drains, highly recommend going with that casue only complaint I got was tub drains slow even with 2 inch drain, cause you have to wait in the tub till its done. We paid about 1800, no jets, lifetime waranty on door seal, has access panels to get to drain if there is ever a problem. There is a picture gallery on my webiste under walk-in bathtub if you want to see finished pics. 

My only complaint is that the factory installed drain is a corrugated piece of crapola drain.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks kevjob I will take a look at them pics. Who was the brand you used?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

BCConstruction said:


> Ok guys I'm about to plan a job for my wifes grandma and she is getting on a bit and we are worried about her getting in and out of the tub. We have been looking at some different brands that range from $1500 to $7000 but I have never installed these type tubs so have zero experience with the brands. Any one have any advice on these type of tubs. What to look out for on them and any features worth having?


With these tubs the users quality of experience will be directly related to the costs of the product. $5000 is about the average cost of a good walk in tub that will provide a really nice user experience. Safety Tub is without a doubt the market leader in that specific niche. I can't think of any product that will hold true like these in that you will get what you pay for. They are really easy to install. The most difficult part is just getting enough dedicated electrical circuits to them. The last one we did needed three 20amp dedicated circuits.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Safetytub was the company my father in law wanted to use mike, but as you say they are pretty expensive. He ain't worried about the cost but wants to make sure he gets a good one. I will have to take a closer look at their tubs. The electrical could be a problem in her older house though.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

It would take a pretty patient person to sit in that thing waiting for it to fill, and then sit in it getting the chills from evaporation waiting for the thing to then drain.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> It would take a pretty patient person to sit in that thing waiting for it to fill, and then sit in it getting the chills from evaporation waiting for the thing to then drain.


The draining is the biggest issue people who 'cheap out' end up having to live with. It takes a long time to drain one of these things. That's why good ones (for more money of course) offer the faster draining which uses a pump (and most likely another circuit) to pump the water out.


----------



## ARealplumber (Aug 11, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> It would take a pretty patient person to sit in that thing waiting for it to fill, and then sit in it getting the chills from evaporation waiting for the thing to then drain.


I never thought of that before:thumbsup: I will add that to my sales presentation. I want the customer to be fully informed. The roto rooter name rides on it.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> The draining is the biggest issue people who 'cheap out' end up having to live with. It takes a long time to drain one of these things. That's why good ones (for more money of course) offer the faster draining which uses a pump (and most likely another circuit) to pump the water out.


How does that Tom Petty song go?

"The waiting is the hardest part."


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

This is a future project I have planned on doing for my Mom.

I have briefly researched some of the tubs. And I was planning on using a American Standard 60 x 30 tub which looks and the specs show it is almost a exact clone of the Safety Tub. This tub will have all the goodies including the Quick Drain option.

Link to Safety tub specs.
http://www.safetytubs.com/pdf/SafetyTubs_6032-177.pdf

Link to American Standard specs.
http://www.americanstandard-us.com/assets/documents/amstd/spec/SpecSheet_2034.pdf

Its been awhile since I checked prices, but I can get the American Standard quite a bit cheaper through my plumbing wholesaler.

So does anyone know how these brands compare?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Kgmz said:


> This is a future project I have planned on doing for my Mom.
> 
> I have briefly researched some of the tubs. And I was planning on using a American Standard 60 x 30 tub which looks and the specs show it is almost a exact clone of the Safety Tub. This tub will have all the goodies including the Quick Drain option.
> 
> ...


Why buy a copy of the real thing, if you can have the real thing?

I saw a number of differences between them. One of the most obvoius was no ozone on the AS model. 

I don't consider AS to be the maker of really high quality products.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Nope they both have all the same features and options, including the ozone.

American standard part numbers.
*3260.210.WXX Whirlpool system​*•​Electronic control with timer​•​1 HP variable flow pump system​•​12 adjustable massage jets with advanced back
and legs only massage​
•​Automatic Tub Cleaning System - Ozone​​​​​*3260.210.AXX Air Spa system*​*
*•​Electronic control with timer.​•​1 HP variable flow heater blower.​•​Multiple seat and floor air injectors.​•​Automatic purge cycle​​​​​*3260.210.CXX Combo system*​*
*• Combines Whirlpool And Air System

 
 
And after a quick search I found out why. I was wondering why their part number system was almost the same.

American Standard owns Safety Tubs, and was partners before full ownership.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Interesting!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Erm that's good to know.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Kgmz said:


> Nope they both have all the same features and options, including the ozone.
> 
> American standard part numbers.
> *3260.210.WXX Whirlpool system*​
> ...




I talked to safety tub today and they said they had a contract for many years making AS versions and AS just bought them last Thursday.

They said the models are identicle with the acception of the look of an access panel.

They said they could price identically or not, because the retailers set their own prices and you could find the safety tub cheaper then the AS or the AS cheaper then the safety tub, it just depends on who you are buying them from and how they are marking them up.

Good to know. So from now on I will check for both models and see if there is any difference in cost.
​


----------



## jiakurl (Apr 14, 2012)

I think that walk in tubs are not good for older people.Older people don't love to wait for http://www.directtoyoufurniture.com/c/17/walk-in-safety-bathtubsfilling the tub. They should have a easy way to take bath than this.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

In addition,I would think a high volume valve and 3/4 water lines would be a good choice.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

can you un-ban mike finley yet?:sad:


----------



## pzeiler (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm doing the same shopping now....anyone have any updates on this? I see Ariel brands, Hydrosystems, American Standard, Medi Tub, and many more. Just looking for a bit of more recent input on walk in bathtubs if anyone has any.

Thanks!!:thumbup:


----------



## J M J (Feb 2, 2012)

I installed walk-in-tubs for a few different companies for a few years with my uncle,(untill he started his own sales and install company) we covered the whole west coast. and one thing we found is half the tubs out there are made in china, in the same factory they just put different names on them.
Another thing is I don't recommend the water jets its bad for older people to have that pressure on there skin it can loosen blood clots, and cause medical problems the air jets are great.


----------

